# Help



## Shooter74 (Aug 22, 2018)

Help for my slingshot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . Help is here when you can specify what your looking for .


----------



## Shooter74 (Aug 22, 2018)

I built a hazelnut sling but it's not at all precise you can tell me why?I would also like to send some photos but I'm new to the forum and I do not understand how to do it


----------



## Shooter74 (Aug 22, 2018)

This is my slingshot


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Your slingshot is not precise because you have not yet shot two or three thousand practice rounds through it. The more you practice learning good form and learn to aim the more accurate "YOU" will become.


----------



## Shooter74 (Aug 22, 2018)

according to your experience is a good slingshot or sucks?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Your fork tips need to bed sanded nice and smooth, from the pictures they look pretty rough. This will ruin your bands in a hurry and can be dangerous as the bands could fail at the forks and slap you in the face. The wrap looks good, and your pouch looks secure. Get some sandpaper and really smooth out the entire frame then rewrap it with yiur cordage.

That would be my suggestions, happy building. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Shooter74 (Aug 22, 2018)

thank you . in your opinion how should I aim if I hold the fork in the right hand in an inclined position?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Watch some videos and learn .


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

What Treefork said. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Give yourself some time to learn... and to become accustomed to your frame.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome! Smooth those forks, try some lighter bands and practice a lot. 

You will need to decide on how you like to hold the slingshot but I personally find it more comfortable to hold the slingshot sideways rather than upright. Some prefer holding on a 45 degree.


----------



## Shooter74 (Aug 22, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome,


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Don't worry, you will get it.


----------

